# I completely can not decide



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone! First time posting - I am sooooo happy to have found this forum! 
I got my kindle for christmas and am now just realizing how much awesome accessories I can get for it, the problem is I need some advice. Since everyone here seems so wonderful I thought I would bring you all the questions I have . First and foremost I have a case for the kindle, a casecrown - which is nice - but the straps really don't work well when I'm actually trying to use the kindle. I'm obviously going to keep it, but I think I may just use it if I'm doing heavy traveling where my kindle will need the extra protection. So to that point I am looking for a new case for it - I think I've finally settled on the Marware:Vue - I know it's just flat black and kinda boring but it reminds me of my moleskin journal and planner which I absolutely loooove and plus it will give me all the protection I need while still allowing me to actually use the kindle while it is in the case (right? Please correct me if I'm wrong here).
So what I need your guys' help with then is with which cover to buy for it. I've been reading a lot of the previous threads that talk about covers (mostly because I don't want to be that person that asks the same question that has already been answered 5 or 6 times) but was hoping to get some answers based on what I'm personally looking for:
Style isn't really THAT important to me, the reason I'm getting a cover is to make sure my kindle doesn't get scratched or the white buttons don't start to show wear (like the white Macbooks do), so while I do want something nice to look at I'd rather have something that I know will protect my baby.

I can't decide between Decalgirl and Gelaskins - I like designs from both companies and I can't decide if the space around the keyboard with the gelaskins would bother me or not...such tough decisions.

So anyway I'm going to try to attach some pictures and tell me what you think  THANKS!!!!
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I love #1 and #5.

I am partial to Decalgirl though...the cut outs around  the keyboard would drive me nuts! (that's just me though)

I think Birth of an idea is so elegant looking!!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, what is #3 called? I like that.

I am partial to the Gelaskins designs, but I don't have either one yet. I have one that was delivered today (I'll get to put it on when I get home from work!!), and I have a DG skin for my phone that should be here any day now. I don't think the cut-out around the keyboard will bother me as much as choosing a design I didn't love, but I might be picking up a "Library" skin from DG soon, so then I can compare. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

#3 is called "feeling blue" from DG


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I love number 9.  We are not being any help are we?  None of us has chosen the same one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

i love 9...it is soo elegent


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I love 1, 3, 4 and 5! I don't think I like the cutouts around the keys either but the designs are gorgeous on all of them. Good luck making your choice!

Melissa


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I like #1.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Since you've gotten a few votes for #9, I'll vote for that one too.   They are all great, but that one is definitely gorgeous.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I really like #5, and I can say that the decal girl skins are fairly easy to put on.  The fact that it gets positioned around the individual keys helps to line everything up nicely.  I have not tried gelskins, so I can't really comment on them.  Number 1 is also very pretty if you want to add some color.


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

hmmm - I like 1, 7 & 9.  I have the decalgirl skin and like the design throughout the keys.  Though I am really liking some of the gelskins designs you posted.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I like 4, 7, 9 and 13. I have a decalgirl skin and went with them because of the keyboard cutout with Gelaskins, but I will say that I don't like the DG style, either. I hate seeing the white keys. So I don't know that I would dislike gelaskins anymore than I like the way DG has done it. LOL That didn't come out well, but hopefully you got my point.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

9


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

YEAH! Those were awesome suggestions! So I think I might have narrowed it down - can I tempt any of you to do one final poll?

This is the case I was talking about:









And these are the skins I've narrowed it down to:
1.








2.








3.









You guys are soooooo Awesome!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Whatever you do, PLEASE post a pic of your Kindle once you skin it.  That swan one was the first ever skin to catch my eye. I might have to get it one day.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I love 3--that's a Wow!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I really like #2 but that cutout bothers me.  However, I could live with the cutout in #1 because the contrast between the skin and the Kindle are much lower.  THAT looks pretty cool.  Really, you can't go wrong with any of them.  I think whichever one you choose you'll be happy with your decision.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Just to weigh in and make it confusing ... of the ones you've chosen, I really like #1.  (Of course, of your original batch, #13 was my favorite ... so I'm not often in the majority.)


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like the 3rd one


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I like number 3.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I like #1


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

With your cover, I think the original #5 (Birth of an Idea?) is the most breathtaking; I'm partial to DecalGirl though; 
I also like the swan one.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I like #3, but personally I am partial to Blue and I love my decalgirl skin!  Good luck with your decision!  I know it took me quite a while to make my decision also!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Of the ones you've narrowed it down to, I like #3.  I like the design going through the keys on the keyboard.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm partial to decalgirl!


----------

